# Emma is almost here! One week to go!



## Ashley (Apr 2, 2009)

Well we are are 38 weeks 1 day. We have been contracting every 5 mins, lasting a min. since about 5:30 last night. WE are at 2 cm and 70% efaced and at a -2. Should miss Emma decided not to grace us with her presence by the 8th we will be getting induced at 6am that day.

We keep trying to convince her to come out. I dont think she has any plans to at this point.


----------



## minih (Apr 2, 2009)

Isn't it so very exciting!!!! I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers that all goes well!


----------



## Marty (Apr 2, 2009)

That's pretty good progress Ash. I'll betcha she will be out of there pretty soon and surprise you all. At 5 minutes apart and a 2 right now, she's coming...........You are on your way now! I'll guesstimate she will be here by the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## SHANA (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck, hope all goes well, better than my delivery anyway. I went shopping with my mom on March 17th, did my chores at 4p.m, at 7p.m had to go to the hospital as I had labor pains, 38 hours of labor and a c-section, my son was born on March 19th. He was due the 25th. He is 2 weeks old today(April 2).


----------



## Connie P (Apr 2, 2009)

How exciting Ashley! To give you a little better scenario - when I had my daughters it was a very quick labor and delivery with both. With daughter one - got to the hospital at 10:10 a.m. and had her in my arms at 10:21 a.m.! And that was rushing to get to the hospital.





Best of luck to you ! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 2, 2009)

Dang it!! I'm almost certain I'm gonna miss the big announcement cuz I won't be online while I am on vacation (unless the hotel has internet access)......guess I will find out when I get back!! Good luck to you, Lori and Emma!!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 2, 2009)

Well loris first child (almost 11 years ago so its like haveing her first again) was 35 hours of labor, back labor and lots pain. He was 8 13 and the doc told us to expect this one to be all of that big if not bigger! She is head down ready to come out but when you check of her heart beat its abover Loris belly button.......wonder how big she will be. Dad is 6'1 and 160 pounds, mom is short at 5'4, her weight will be left annonymous but she has only gained 13 pounds.


----------



## REO (Apr 2, 2009)

It won't be long now! I hope it goes quick and easy.





I'll be waiting to see the exciting news and photos!


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! Ash (and Lori) has time really gone by as fast as it seems?!?!

Well, all the best wishes and I can't wait to hear an update and beautiful photos of the happy family..

I anticipate the day my partner and I go through this.. in a few years (at least), nonetheless excited and anxious, but wow.. you all are done to any moment.. exciting and scary.. my best thoughts and wishes.. and many, many more to follow and lots of love!


----------



## kaykay (Apr 2, 2009)

Im so happy for you guys. Cant wait to see the announcement


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh How exciting!!! I can't wait as well to see the announcement!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 2, 2009)

Well Lori is at the hosptial now, I am waiting to see if its the real thing first since we have christian. She has went from 2 to 3 cm in 24 hours. She went in because she thought she was leaking fluid. The tested showed a faint line so they are makeing her walk for an hour and then will retest. IF the test comes back positive or she has dialated to 4 she will be staying.

She has been haveing contractions every 5 min for 3 days now. Today they have gotten harder and a bit closer together.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 2, 2009)

Wowzer......That little girl has speeded things up! I'll try to check back on here tomorrow night to read the announcement!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 2, 2009)

They are sending her home. THey are just saying its discharge, even though it has soaked through her pants and get the bed wet last night.

She has insisted on a ultrasound has she had the same issues with christian and she had a leak but it wasnt found until they had a ultrasound. They also told her the same things this one is. THey wont do an ultrasound, which is weird considering they keep telling her to come in everytime she calls.

THey want her to take something to sleep through the contractions, told her that I personally wouldnt..

Frusterateing not knowing when to go in considering they say they are not enough, even though she can not walk or talk and has a hard time breathing through the contractions. Plus we live on a good day, 30 mins from the hospital.


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 2, 2009)

How frustrating for you both! Sounds to me like she knows what she is talking about since she has been thru this(symptoms) before.

Sometimes drs dont listen since they arent going thru it, but you have to push them. If she has more discharge I would just show up and tell them to check her again.

Emma is gonna be here real soon!! Yeah!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 3, 2009)

Thing is when you go to the birthing center there isnt docs there, its all nurses.

I feel bad for her as the contractions are down to every 4 mins and they are anywhere from 1 min to 1:20 long. She is in so much pain here eyes are glazed over and she spaces out when she has them. She was actually trying not to cry through them after she got home.

She is attempting to get them to lighten or something with a bath but its not doing much.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry shes having a tough time. That last week is a killer. I also dilated early with all of mine and had contractions at home for days. The good thing can be that leads to a very short labor. I hope its true for her. I had mine 30 mins after getting to the hospital

sending more good thoughts!


----------



## Reble (Apr 3, 2009)

Tell her not to worry what they think, if she thinks it is time, its time, just go back when she gets to uncomfortable.

My daughter went in at 8:00 a.m. had the baby at 12:20 p.m. and sent home by 5:00 p.m. all in one day. This was just March 22, 2009. Times they have really changed, just do not keep you in any more.





Now I am talking years ago, went to the Doctor at 4:00 p.m. and he checked me said baby is in position the right way but you have at least 2 more weeks to go.

Went home that night water broke, headed to the hospital, my little girl decided to turn was breach, and gave birth within 4 hours of getting to the hospital.

Doctors do not know, believe me, had to also insist on my other daughter last July, to admit her, once they did her blood pressure was sky high, had to do a c - section the next morning.

Sure not trying to scare Ashley, but just want you to know Mothers know best and she knows her body better than any nurse or doctor.

Keep us updated. Little Emma is in control now, so come on Emma, we need to see your precious little face.


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 3, 2009)

Any Update Ashley.

How is she??


----------



## Ashley (Apr 3, 2009)

She just got up, so havent talked to her yet. I am on here and registureing for classes. I try to let her sleep as she sleeps very little.

Oh she wasnt afraid to get a little heated with the nurses last night, didnt do any good but at least they got nicer to her.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 3, 2009)

Any update, Ash? I know many of us are thinking of you and your family.


----------



## nootka (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard from Ashley last night and they were spending a long night in the hospital.

Lori has been having a lot of painful contractions, but dilated to a 4 w/no progress from there until this morning when they gave her drugs to help speed the process. She was 90% effaced and at a 5 cm dilation last I heard about an hour ago this morning.

I think Emma Grace may just have an April 4 birthday!!!

She asked me to update you and I am sure to thank you for your well wishes. I don't think there is much sleeping happening and as I told her, that is not about to change anytime soon....

Liz


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you for the update, Liz. I have been thinking of them and hoping that Lori was getting some relief. Hopefully what they've given her will get the show on the road and we'll have Emma news VERY soon!





Hoping for all to go well.

Jodi


----------



## Reble (Apr 4, 2009)

So glad things are progressing, you are right no sleep for the future, but all that pain will soon be history, once she holds that precious life in her arms.





Come on Emma


----------



## nootka (Apr 4, 2009)

Ashley's last text message said "soon" so I'm judging that it is very near...just by the brevity of the message!

I am hoping we have pics soon, I am so anxious.





Liz


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 4, 2009)

YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## nootka (Apr 4, 2009)

She's here: 8 lb, 13 oz and 22 inches long! This is a tall, healthy girl...I have a pic, too, but waiting to hear if it's ok to share...she's gorgeous!!!

Ashley is happy, excited and all are healthy and well.

Liz


----------



## Reble (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh wonderful news, [SIZE=18pt]*CONGRATULATIONS* [/SIZE] waiting patiently for pictures of Emma


----------



## FoRebel (Apr 4, 2009)

CONGRATS ASHLEY!!!!


----------



## nootka (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww!








have a great first day, Emma, we love ya!!

Liz


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww, she's beautiful! Congratulations Lori, Ashley and family!!! Welcome to the world little Emma


----------



## Reble (Apr 4, 2009)

Emma is just adorable, thanks for sharing. No more pain right Ashley


----------



## kaykay (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats!! What a beautiful girl. So happy for you guys!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats,she's adorable!


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!


----------



## REO (Apr 4, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE WORLD PRECIOUS GIRL!!!





Congratulations on your little Emma!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Apr 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!! She's beautiful.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys





Thanks for the well wishes and the congrats. I am home for the night, have to care for the critters. Emma is such a good baby so far. She has slept all day which is makeing it hard for them to get her to nurse, but keep trying.

She has not once curled into a ball, infact she is all streched out.

Lori was haveing very slow going, in fact they wanted to send her home last night but she begged and pleaded to stay. Her water broke at 6:30 this morn. She was stuck at 4cm. She finally broke and got an epideral and then was able to relax some and take a short nap. During that nap(off and on for about 1.5 hours) she took off and sored to 10 cm and after 5 pushes Miss Emma was here!

Shes not to into pics, but here is one good one I got, sleeping of coarse. She looks to have dark curly hair. I was so tired and needed to get home so they are waiting to give her a bath tommorow so I can get pics.






Excuse the shinny eyes, they had just put medicine in them.


----------



## nootka (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww...well when you get to get photos, take off her little hat, pretty please? Just for one pic! *LOL*

Little baby heads are sooooo cute.

Congrats again, here's hoping you call catch some zzzz's and best wishes to your family!

Liz


----------



## Ashley (Apr 4, 2009)

I will get pics that way when her cone head goes down and the lovely black and blue marks on her head go away. She came out fast but seemd like it was a bit of a tight squeeze, Lori did need 6 stiches.


----------



## Mona (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww, CONGRATULATIONS Ashley, Lori and Christian!! She is a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## nootka (Apr 5, 2009)

Awww I forgot about cone head (all three of mine were sections and had little, round heads, but baby hair is soooo silky and they smell so sweet, guess I am living vicariously since my youngest turns five soon (oldest will be 20 in two days!!!!)).

I'm sorry Lori had to have stitches, but hope she's on cloud 9 and not feeling any discomfort as she bonds with your new daughter.

Get some rest, mark my words, you will be dreaming of naps in the weeks to come. If she's a good sleeper already, though, that's a nice thing....Brandon was that way. We had to set alarms to wake him up to feed. Colton didn't let us sleep if he was hungry. *LOL* Hope her appetite gets the better of her and she will grow fast no matter what.

Liz


----------



## bjcs (Apr 5, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt][/size][/SIZE]

Congratulations Ashley and Lori. She is beautiful!


----------



## Candleliteranch (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl! I love her name!


----------



## Marylou (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations Ashley! She is beautiful!!! A little trick I learned when I worked in birth center and took pics. Have the camera ready to snap, then have someone quickly turn off the light and then on. Baby usually opens eyes wide. Enjoy that bundle of joy!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 5, 2009)

Awww......congrats to you and Lori! And...Happy Birthday Emma!! How precious!!!








April 4th was a very good day to be born...I had a very good April 4th, too, but my news will wait til I get to Oregon from Florida!





(Used my friends puter to come check on your news!)


----------



## minih (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations on a precious little girl!!! Welcome to the world Emma!


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 5, 2009)

YAY !! Glad she here!!

She is a pretty little bundle!

I hope you share pix of her with us as she grows-I love babies so much!!

I'm sure Lori remembers to tickle the bottom of their feet while nursing if they fall asleep, and they will start nursing again, they sure like to sleep alot during daylight hours anyway!!

Missy


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Ashley, Lori and Christian,

Little Emma is just adorable - how much fun to have a new forum baby!!

Ashley, we will be expecting lots and lots of pictures of little Emma!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 5, 2009)

What a beautiful and perfect baby girl!! Congrats to Emma's family!!!


----------



## Marty (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats and tons of love and hugs to this most beautiful little life.

Ok Ash, I guesstimated correctly so for my prize, I want the baby to get super extra hugs from me!

_I'll guesstimate she will be here by the 3rd or 4th. _

Welcome to the world precious baby.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 5, 2009)

Just a quick update as I am headed back to the hospital for the night.

Emma is nurseing very good. Not often enough but we are working on that. However she latches on and has a very well developed set of lungs! She got her first bath today.

Here is Emma and big brother.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 6, 2009)

Well Emma was supposed to come home today, but will be spending at least another night at the hospital. She needs some time under the lights, she will be retested every 12 hours until she is given the clear to come home.

She also isnt getting enough to eat by breast feeding so she is getting supplemented with an eye droper and baby milk/colostrum.

She has lost some weight so is now down to 8 and 3 oz but she should gain it in no time as she loves her food.

Crappy part is I cant bring them home tommorow as I have a job interveiw(wish me luck I really really need this).


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 6, 2009)

Yay, she will be home before you know it and it will be like she was always there  She's so sweet, keep the pics coming!


----------



## ruffian (Apr 6, 2009)

She's adorable!!



:wub



:wub

My daughter just had our first grandchild (Boy) on 2/27, so we might have to hook these two up!!

Great news!


----------



## Russ (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She's beautiful!!!











And good luck on your interview!!


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful baby! Congratulations to all! Most babies lose a pound or so in the beginning because they are filled with fluid when born. She is going to do great and with those long legs, she is going to be a great rider!

Lyn


----------



## Ashley (Apr 8, 2009)

Emma came home yesterday! She has more blood tests today to check her levels agian. Her poor feet are black and blue and when they poke her blood comes out of every hole.

One of us is getting what they think is a great nights sleep.............I will say its not me!

I think we are going to have issues with clothes for this little one. Her newborn clothes are all to big in the waist. If she could stand up her pants would fall down, but yet they are either just the right length or to short.

She sure knows how to cry now and eat. She always wants to eat.

The dogs are going crazy. The ones I was worried about are the best, the ones I wasnt worried about are the worst. Nobody is "bad" just very very intrested. The boxer settled down nice, and now just keeps an eye on her and licks her head when she is nurseing. IT was intresting to see them react when she cried. They were all trying to figure out what the heck that was.


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad she is home.

Sorry on the no sleeping for you , it will get better..

Clothes are huge at first , those gowns with a onesie under are great during the beginning, not to worry she will wear those clothes soon enough






I'm not surprised by the dogs. They are just learning SHE is gonna STAY-so then they will adore her!!

Be sure and show us more pics when you can-its nice to have a forum baby...

Missy


----------



## Ashley (Apr 8, 2009)

Her billi test came back high again today, and she has lost even more weight. She has to go back in tommorow for another billi test



She is down to 7 14


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 8, 2009)

Did they suggest sending her home with the easy bake oven? Its not really but it is this lighted thing you put them in at home so many times a day . My friend had to do that with their babygirl..


----------



## Ashley (Apr 8, 2009)

If her levels are high again tommorow she will be readmitted to the hospitial and sit under lights. She hates them. She screams and crys the whole time. THey can send a blanket home but it really doesnt do any good. She did spend 2 days under lights.


----------



## alongman (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey there.....congratulations!!!! I know you'll be a super mom (not that you already aren't). BUT WAIT!!!!! I think the cutest baby contest ONLY applies to horses..........you may have an unfair advantage!


----------



## minimama (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I missed the whole thing, where the heck have I been? Sheesh!

Huge huge congratulations! I am so happy for you all. Welcome to the world precious little one. She is a true beauty!

Gosh it seems like just yesterday you announced the pregnancy and now here we are a bunch of new Uncles and Aunties. LOL


----------

